# retarded indian pricing



## TheG33k (Oct 8, 2007)

why the hell does a card which costs only 7k in US cost 15.5k +taxes here


----------



## indian_samosa (Oct 8, 2007)

I suppose if you buy something from a foreign country then the money goes into their pockets and not into our own country's.So to deter this from happening the Govt says "If you want to buy something from them....then atleast give us something ..." and thats why they slap a 100+% tax on stuff u import.

Dont know much tech details ...


----------



## amol48 (Oct 9, 2007)

it's not 100%+ tax now on everything... excluding few commodities others are now charged anywhere between 20-30% like elec. goods...


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 9, 2007)

Buy it there. Open it. And Bring it.
If its a mobile, switch it on and keep it in your pocket


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

Cards etc are still "premium" items here in India, the sales are comparitively very low and hence to gain any sort of "weightable" profit, these dealers sell them at whopping margins ...>> 100% margins


----------



## supernova (Oct 18, 2007)

Guys, 

US is anyways lot cheaper when it comes to electronics...
However, if you check UK pricing... u'll love to buy in India!!

A SE W810i still retails for approx 180 pounds...!!!


----------



## deadlyvenom (Oct 31, 2007)

lol..retarded indian pricing..so true man!


----------

